# 1963 Schwinn Speedster decals



## Schwinn499 (Sep 27, 2017)

I've had the decals for a while and could never pinpoint what bike they were for, until today.

I've really never given this bike and thought or recall ever really seeing one pop up that someone found. Google has a couple images but nothing clear, this catalog rendering looks close enough to satisfy my curiosity.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 27, 2017)

You solved that old mystery on that supposed Corvette decal!


----------



## Ridge Rider (Oct 19, 2017)

This 63 Speedster was built a few years ago. New paint and decals. The fenders are stainless, originally painted. The driveline is a modern single speed freewheel. Large seat post decal is a tricky one to get straight.


----------

